# Fresh Fish Markets / Fishing Spots



## Green Eyed Hapa (Feb 25, 2012)

Aloha, All,

KAUAI

Any suggestions on places to buy fresh fish. I know about Costco, but was looking for local fish markets. When in Oahu, we go to Chinatown in Honolulu for fresh fish and veggies.

Also, anybody have fishing tips: where to buy gear, bait, spots to fish? On a budget and can't afford a guided boat fishing excursion. Besides, I hear the captains usually keep the fish.

Mahalo nui loa!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 25, 2012)

There is a fresh fish place right on the highway in Lihue, and there are also locals with ice chests along the highway with fresh caught fish.  I understand that you can also go down to the dock and buy directly from the boats.


----------



## Green Eyed Hapa (Feb 25, 2012)

Mahalo, Denise.


----------



## wilma (Feb 25, 2012)

Koloa Fish Market in Koloa town, great seared ahi and fresh fish to BBQ.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 25, 2012)

Fish market behind Hanalei Dolphin Restaurant in (where else) Hanalei.

Sterling


----------



## chellej (Feb 25, 2012)

When we were there last time folks were fly fishing at the west end of Anini beach down the cliffs from the princeville resort.

DH has a really nice collapsable fly rod he takes when he travels and you can always get local flies.


DD may try it this year when we go.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 25, 2012)

*Peacock Bass*

There is a lake up hill from Koloa that has Peacock Bass.  You need a guide to fish it and it is catch and release.

I've fished there until I was so tired the guide had to throw the line out for me.

Not cheap but the only other place I know of to catch Peacock's is Columbia and there are no terrorists in Hawaii (except for time share sales folks  :hysterical: ) that you have to worry about.

Catch and release.  Fightingest fish ever pound for pound.  

Sterling


----------



## Fisch (Feb 25, 2012)

wilma said:


> Koloa Fish Market in Koloa town, great seared ahi and fresh fish to BBQ.



I will second this..


----------



## Poobah (Feb 26, 2012)

*Fish Markets*

The market in Koloa Town is good, but we try to get there not too late in the day.  

The market in Lihue is pretty much right across the highway from WalMart

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## tompalm (Feb 27, 2012)

If you are on Oahu, there is a great Fish Market with a restaurant that is half way between the airport and Waikiki at Pier 38.  Go to Nico's, they get the fish fresh every morning and it cost about $10 for a plate lunch with rice and salad.  They just opened a nice dinning area and also have a fish market on the side of the building.  We like the Furikake Ahi.

http://nicospier38.com/

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6984470815.377708.398875055814&type=1&theater


----------

